# Max 5000 Owners Manuel



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

Would anyone be interested in having a Max 5000 owners manuel in pdf? I can get one of my girls to scan into pdf and email. PM me with email addy if your interested and I will have it emailed to you.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Manual is not gonna.......nevermind LOL


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

I agree Jay but don't start all yo hatin on my thread.
Over the last 10 years I have learned to work on all (5) of mine to keep them operating. Very simple concept and most parts are easily purchased at any auto parts house.


----------



## Back77 (Mar 9, 2009)

Yes Please... [email protected]


----------



## Norse (Jul 28, 2012)

is there much info in it


----------

